

Ask HN: JS library for highlighting web app features - earllee

I think there was a link to one a while ago, possibly around March or February, but I can't seem to find it. Does anyone know of a JS library that allows you to highlight features of a web app before users start using it? Thanks.
======
X4
Your question is formulated awkwardly, but I think I could extract the
original question:

"What's the name of the Javascript library that adds introduction to a
website?"

Answer: It's <http://usablica.github.io/intro.js/>

~~~
earllee
Thank you! That's the one I was looking for.

